# Ariana Grande's portrait



## Matteo

Hello everyone, I've always longed for people who can make portraits very well. However, I've never devoted myself to these wonderful drawings and a little time ago I wanted to try drawing one. The picture I attached is one of my first and unique portraits. Actually, I drew two faces at school three years ago when I was 12 (a clown and an American Indian), but they weren't out-and-out portraits because I didn't make a copy of the faces, but I "created" them (I don't know if "create" is the correct word because I'm Italian).

This is the famous singer Ariana Grande's portrait. It's not precisely the same as the one in the photo (I think the eyes and the expression are quite different), but I attached the photo too because I want you to give me some tips, so I can improve!

P.S. I can attach also the faces I drew at school if you want.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

You are doing well Matteo.. and only 15! 

This is a fine picture.. although there are a few smallish proportional issues... work on that and you will be well on your way to greatness!

Also... work on getting rid of the linework. It's the biggest obstacle to new artists.. there are no real lines (although there may be a few perceived ones) in nature. If you would like I can do a bit of graphic work on this piece to show you what I mean if you don't understand.. 

Hope that Helps!

D


----------



## Matteo

Thank you very very much Bushcraftonfire, your tips will be very useful for me. I think I understand what you wanted to say: you think I shouldn't t draw the outline, don't you? However, if you could do the graphic work you were telling about, I'd be very grateful to you.


----------



## just

That's better than the first portrait I drew at 16. I would suggest that you leave space for the gleaming in the eyes. Draw the outline lightly and use skin tone and shading to complete it. Practice drawing spheres. Every feature of the face has some parts of a spherical surface.


----------



## TerryCurley

Good job. I'm not a good drawer but I love to paint as a hobby and that's why I'm on this forum. This portrait is better than I could do freehand, no doubt about that. You have talent and if you develop it you could be really great.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

I did a VERY QUICK Rough over for you.. I didn't mess with your proportions.. Just shaded a bit to get rid of harsh lines.. and reworked the hair on TOP of the head to give you an idea of contrast in shading.










Hope it Helps

D


----------



## Matteo

Oh thanks bro! How did you do it? What did you use? Pencil or computer? I think the mouth and the hair are very beautiful! What is out of proportion for you? Her arm maybe?!


----------



## Matteo

Oh sorry @just, I didn't replied you 'cause I read your message only now. Thank you, you're tip is very useful. However, I don't understand what you mean for "skin tone". Do you mean I have to use colored pencils?

Ok, now you may think "Oh, how did you do it?!" haha, but actually this is my first portrait and not my first drawing (I have drawn since I was very little) so I'm not so talented as you could think haha


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

You're doing fine Matteo... 

I used a computer to do the touch up.. easier than printing out your picture fixing it and then rescanning it 

Skin Tone that Just is referring to is the shading on the skin.. lighter in highlight areas.. and darker in recesses.

Hope that Helps

D


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Oopsy. I missed answering part of your question.. 

The face is a bit out of proportion (IMO). If you lay your drawing over the original (Like on a drawing program...) I think you will notice there are a few areas that are just a bit off. The face is a bit too wide for example. Also in the original the eyes slant top left to bottom right .. but you have them bottom left to upper right. If you don't understand I can do a layover for you at some time which might explain better

D


----------



## Matteo

Thank you I've understood very well, I think I can do the lay-over myself using photoshop ;-)


----------

